# نظام الحماية ضد السرقة Immobilizer system



## ابو ربحي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نظام الحماية ضد السرقة او ما يطلق عليه Immobilizer system وعلاقته المباشرة بتفعيل المركبة او منعها من العمل.
هنا في المرفقات كتاب يتكون من عدة صفحات يتحدث عن هذا النظام والية عمله وكيفية تشخيص
ما هو نظام Immobilizer system؟؟ وما هي أعطاله
ما هي Transponder الموجودة في المفتاح والتي تحتوي على الكود ؟؟؟
ما هي Eprom في كمبيوتر المركبة والتي تطابق الكود المرسل من المفتاح لبدء تشغيل المحرك؟؟
وفي حال فقدان التعريف او البرمجة بين المفتاح وكمبيوتر المركبة ما العمل؟؟
هذا الكتاب يشرح هذا النظام مع تشخيص أعطاله
وهناك المزيد من الملفات سيتم ارفاقها في هذا الموضوع ولكن كل يومين ملف حتى لا يتشتت تفكير الاخوة ويكونوا متابعين وتوصل لهم المعلومة بصورة علمية صحيحة.
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله:{ من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة } وفي قوله تعالى :{ إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون } . 
وحقيقة قد عانيت كثيرا في البحث عن المعلومات حتى امكن نفسي اكثر بعد دراستي الجامعية وكان ممن يملكون تلك المعلومات من اصحاب المهنة يكتمونها وكأنها ارث خاص وان اراد ان يزودوك بمعلومة يزودك بها بطريقة خاطئة حتى لا تستفيد منها.

تحميل الكتاب:
Anti-Theft with Transponder


وكل ما ارجوه منكم الدعاء لي في ظهر غيب وأن يزيدني الله من علوم السيارات.
أجمل التحيات


----------



## مصطفى شريم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

زادك الله من العلوم كلها ونرجو التاكد من الموقع الذي قمت بتنزيل الكتاب منه او عليه فانا بحاجه ماسه لهذا الكتاب ولكن هناك خطأ يا اخي في الموقع ولك الشكر الجزيل0


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على الملف ونسال المولى ان يزيدك علما وفهما


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مصطفى شريم قال:


> زادك الله من العلوم كلها ونرجو التاكد من الموقع الذي قمت بتنزيل الكتاب منه او عليه فانا بحاجه ماسه لهذا الكتاب ولكن هناك خطأ يا اخي في الموقع ولك الشكر الجزيل0


 
اخي الكتاب قد رفعته من جهازي على احد مراكز التحميل ووضعت الرابط في الموضوع  
عند فح الرابط تجد كلمة download على الجانب الايسر اضغط عليها وسيتم التحميل واذا واجهتك اي صعوبة ابلغني حتى يتم رفعه على رابط اخر .
وبارك الله فيك على مداخلتك


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> مشكور على الملف ونسال المولى ان يزيدك علما وفهما


 
بارك الله فيك اخي العقاب على المداخلة واسال الله ان يزيدنا جميعا من علمه الواسع وان يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى.


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ مصطفى شريم قد حملت الملف على الميديا فير وهذا الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?10czvath6mdg32n
ان شاءالله لن تجد مشاكل اثناء التحميل وان وجدت ابلغني 
مع خالص الود والاحترام


----------



## engmuha (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## modE89 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك 
اخي الكريم


----------



## omarmr2010 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

key transponder 






immobilizer system




​


----------



## أبوأحسان (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد العتر (3 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## awabesaf (29 مارس 2011)

:6:


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على مروركم جميعا اخوتي,,مروركم يشرفني ويسعدني


----------



## djamelze (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك.يامجيب الدعوات أكثر علم omarmr وفقه


----------



## مصطفى شريم (18 أبريل 2011)

الاخ ابو ربحي جزاك الله الخير وللجميع التحيه0


----------



## الرماح (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين ما قصرتو


----------



## wael1975 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير برجاء وضع رابط اخر


----------



## alkashab (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وارجو مذيد من المعلومات دائما


----------



## saad_srs (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (5 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedsamir (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير كنت بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## yasser_alosy (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ياخي على البرنامج


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا
جزيلاااااااا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا



جزيلاااااااا


----------



## HALIM ELEC (22 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم أخي الغالي الله يحفضك


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي وكنت اريد كيفية برمجة سيارات مرسيدس نوع اكثروس يارت حضرتك ترفع كتاب لنا يكون عربى 
فى الاعطال وكيفية اصلاحها وايضا برمجة كل موديل
*


----------



## sony721 (27 يناير 2012)

modE89 قال:


> في ميزان حسناتك
> اخي الكريم



مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ابو ربحي (28 يناير 2012)

aiman550 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخي وكنت اريد كيفية برمجة سيارات مرسيدس نوع اكثروس يارت حضرتك ترفع كتاب لنا يكون عربى *
> *فى الاعطال وكيفية اصلاحها وايضا برمجة كل موديل*


 
حياك الباري اخي على مرورك الرائع والذي يسعدني ويعطيني دفعة للأمام في اكمال المسيرة العلمية في اني اتعلم واعطي ما لدي بدون ان ابخل على اخوتي في هذا القسم الذي لطالما اعتبرته بيتي الثاني.

برمجة سيارات مرسيدس اخي يتم بواسطة جهاز اسمه "DAS" او يسمى "Star" وهو مخصص لبرمجة الوحدات الإلكترونية لسيارات المرسيدس فقط بكافة انواعها ,, وايضا هناك جهاز لبرمجة المفاتيح لمرسيدس حيث ان جهاز داس ضعيف في بعض الانواع التي تخص برمجة المفاتيح وبالمناسبة جهاز برمجة مفاتيح المرسيدس "الشفط" هي اجهزة صينية ولكنها فعالة جدا وقوية 

صور لجهاز ستار ,داس الالماني 
















وبالنسبة لمشاكل سيارات مرسيدس وحلولها سأعمل على البدء بها وتجميع ما واجهته من مشاكل وايضا تجميع بعض المشاكل التي حصلت مع اخوتي اصحاب الورش الاخرى وساضعها في موضوع منفصل في وقت قريب جدا ان شاءالله​javascript:windowGallery( 3, 21, 2 );


----------



## ابو ربحي (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله في كل الاخوة الذين وضعوا ردودهم وبصمتهم في هذا الموضوع 
ولا ارجو الا الدعاء لي بظهر غيب بالتوفيق بعملي
​


----------



## eacho22 (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وذادك من فضله


----------



## adnan.s.h (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا عمل تأجر عليه .


----------



## djamel30 (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## houssam13 (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي..


----------



## veto111 (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## hooold (29 أبريل 2013)

جزيت خيرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## المستشار 2000 (19 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية على الكتاب


----------



## meengmse (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## RABIE189 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mody2013 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

